# Relais oder Stromstosschalter



## marsmännchen (25 April 2019)

Guten Tag,

Ich will in meinem Haus alle Schalter und Lampen Zentral in den Schaltschrank führen und dann mit Wago+Codesys steuern.

Was ist besser, von den Ausgängen auf Relais oder auf Stromstosschalter?

Hat jemand Pro/Contra Überlegungen oder Erfahrung damit?

MfG
Patrick


----------



## Blockmove (25 April 2019)

Rein technisch und funktional sind Stromstoßschalter mit Rückführung und Handbedienung am besten.
Contra Preis, Platzbedarf und Verdrahtungsaufwand.

Personlich halte ich die Lösung (mittlerweile) für veraltet.
Wenn ich sowas neu machen würde, würde ich KNX verwenden.


----------



## marsmännchen (25 April 2019)

Ok, Handbedienung, find ich gutes Argument.
Bleiben wir doch lieber bei Nicht-KNX. Soviel Geld hab ich nun auch wieder nicht..


----------



## Blockmove (25 April 2019)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> Ok, Handbedienung, find ich gutes Argument.
> Bleiben wir doch lieber bei Nicht-KNX. Soviel Geld hab ich nun auch wieder nicht..



KNX und teuer ist mittlerweile ein Vorurteil.
Es kommt einfach auf die gewünsche Funktionalität an.
Für deine Anwendung gibt es z.B. KNX-Aktoren, die genau das bieten.
Aber ich will hier keinen Glaubenskrieg beginnen.

Also zurück zum Thema:
Ein weiterer Vorteil der Stromstoßschalter:
Es ist nicht notwendig die Taster auf die SPS zu führen.
Also ganz wie früher ... Alle Taster auf die jeweiligen Stromstoßrelais.
Dazu noch einen SPS-Ausgang.
Dann ist dieser Teil komplett ohne SPS funktionsfähig.
Billiger ist die Lösung noch dazu, da du weniger Eingänge brauchst.
Die SPS steuert dann quasi die "Spielfunktionen" (Zentral Aus, Timeout, Handbedienung, ...)

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (25 April 2019)

Guten Morgen,

Ich kann Da soweit nur zu stimmen. Für den Fall der Fälle wäre die Stromstossschalter Version auf jeden Fall die Ausfallsichere. Die Version Schalter auf die Stromstossschalter gehts sicher und wenn du das Signal zurückführst auf die SPS hast du auch allen Komfort aber lass dich dann nicht dazu verleiten das ganze auf 230V zu bauen. Sonst brauchst du noch Koppelrelais oder ähnliches. 
Von welcher Anzahl an Kreisen reden wir denn hier ?


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (25 April 2019)

Der Nachteil dabei ist das die Taster nur das jeweilige Licht schalten und du keine Komfortfunktionen machen kannst wie z.b im vorhaus kurz oder lang Tasten für kurze zeit licht oder lange zeit licht und dann automatisch wieder aus. Oder in einem Raum mit mehreren Lichtern einen Taster wo man z.b. bei doppelklick alle lichter ausschaltet. Ich würde doch alle taster auf die sps geben und bei den ausgängen relais dranhängen mit handbedienung um im Fehlerfall im verteiler zu schalten. Übrigends sparst du (keine) eingänge, da du für die rückmeldungen der stromstoßschalter auch welche brauchen würdest.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (25 April 2019)

Bei deinem Einwand mit dem Komfort über die Taster gebe ich dir recht. Aber mit den Eingängen widerspreche ich dir. Bspw 10 Taster = 10 Eingänge und 10 Rückmeldungen ob auch geschaltet wurde => 20 Eingänge insgesamt. 
Wenn nur die Rückführung gemacht wird wären es 10 Eingänge. 
Die Frage ist halt wieviel Komfort möchte ich haben, wieviel Aufwand betreibe ich und wie oft werde ich alle diese Möglichkeiten dann wirklich auch nutzen.


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (25 April 2019)

Wenn man an der Sps ein relais dranhängt braucht man keine rückmeldung da der Status des sps ausgangs gleich der status des Relais ist...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (25 April 2019)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> . . . und wie oft werde ich alle diese Möglichkeiten dann wirklich auch nutzen.


Immer dann, wenn die Möglichkeiten versehentlich angewählt werden, weil die Bedienung nicht mehr zu durchschauen ist


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (25 April 2019)

Wenn du dir sicher bist das du von den Möglichkeiten keine nutzt kannst du auch eine konventionelle installation machen ohne Steuerung kommt dir um einiges günstiger.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (25 April 2019)

johann.briewasser@gmail.c schrieb:


> Der Nachteil dabei ist das die Taster nur das jeweilige Licht schalten und du keine Komfortfunktionen machen kannst wie z.b im vorhaus kurz oder lang Tasten für kurze zeit licht oder lange zeit licht und dann automatisch wieder aus. Oder in einem Raum mit mehreren Lichtern einen Taster wo man z.b. bei doppelklick alle lichter ausschaltet. Ich würde doch alle taster auf die sps geben und bei den ausgängen relais dranhängen mit handbedienung um im Fehlerfall im verteiler zu schalten. Übrigends sparst du (keine) eingänge, da du für die rückmeldungen der stromstoßschalter auch welche brauchen würdest.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk



Wo liegt jetzt das Problem?
Wenn ich "Komfortfunktionen" will, dann klemm ich den entsprechenden Taster vom Stromstoßrelais ab und häng ihn an einen freien SPS-Eingang.
Ich glaub sowas nennt man Flexibilität 
Das ist doch gerade das Schöne an Homeautomation 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (25 April 2019)

johann.briewasser@gmail.c schrieb:


> Wenn man an der Sps ein relais dranhängt braucht man keine rückmeldung da der Status des sps ausgangs gleich der status des Relais ist...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk



In der Theorie schon. Für zuhause bzw für Licht auch sicher nicht schlimm wenn es mal nicht klappt aber es es kann auch mal sein das es nicht so klappt weil bspw der Ausgang defekt ist oder das Relais. Oder das Relais bleibt kleben...

Aber vom Grunde her gebe ich dir recht


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (26 April 2019)

Ja da hast du recht aber der Status wäre mir jetzt nicht so wichtig wenn ein Relais oder ein Stromstoßschalter hängen bleibt muss man sowiso hand anlegen und das ding tauschen. 

Den Vorteil der Stromstoßschalter sehe ich darin das nicht ständig eine Relaisspule angesteuert wird und so der Stromverbrauch etwas geringer ist.
Und auch die ausfallsicherheit da wenn die Steuerung ausfällt trotzdem der Taster über den Stromstoßschalter funktioniert.
Allerdings sind die Steuerungen sehr robust und im fehlerfall würde es mir reichen provisorisch im Verteiler zu schalten.

Den Nachteil sehe ich in der Flexibilität, und das man verschidene komfortfunktionen nicht ohne ein umverdrahten realisieren kann.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (26 April 2019)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> Was ist besser, von den Ausgängen auf Relais oder auf Stromstosschalter?



Stromstossschalter/SSR - die brauchen nur Strom während des Umschaltens u. keine Dauerbestromung - so Relaiszeug summiert sich.
Da wird dann aber eine Rückführung nötig, da sonst der Status nie zweifelsfrei dedektiert werden kann.

Wago hätte auch entsprechende Ausgangsrelais - die haben auch eine HBE on-board.


----------



## Fabpicard (27 April 2019)

Die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt und einen geteilten Weg eingeschlagen.

Für die geschalteten Steckdosenkreise hab ich Stromstoßschalter verbaut und diese mit Rückmeldung wieder auf die SPS geschaltet.
Für Licht und die elektrischen Rollladen dann die schmalen Relais genommen.

Zum einen wegen dem Platz, da man für Licht und Rollos halt wesentlich mehr braucht. Und zum anderen weil man da eigentlich nie als 6A benötigt...
Klar, 10 Lampen an, sind dann bis zu 10 Relais mit an. Aber wenn man heute neu baut, kommen ja eh fast nur LEDs zum Einsatz. Dann ist deren Stromverbrauch so gering das zwar die Relais an sich schon verhältnismäßig viel benötigen... Allerdings benötigen die schmalen Dinger selbst nicht wirklich viel 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Rudi (27 April 2019)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt und einen geteilten Weg eingeschlagen.
> 
> Für die geschalteten Steckdosenkreise hab ich Stromstoßschalter verbaut und diese mit Rückmeldung wieder auf die SPS geschaltet.
> Für Licht und die elektrischen Rollladen dann die schmalen Relais genommen.
> ...



Aber Vorsicht mit den Einschaltstrom von LEDs !!


----------



## marsmännchen (29 April 2019)

Danke an alle für den nützlichen Input!!
Ich glaube ich entscheide mich für die Version von Fabpicard mit Stromstoss für Steckdosen und Relais für Licht mit Taster auf Eingänge. Wieviel Lichtkreise ich wirklich so mache kann ich noch gar nicht sagen, ich lese mich noch in DMX ein und will auch einige Lichtkreise mit DMX.
Dabei gleich wieder eine Frage:
Den DMX Controller in den Schaltschrank und die RGBW Leitung bis zu den Lampen oder.. 
Die BUS-Leitung bis in den Raum,dort DMX Controller (z.B. Zwischendecke)? 
Was ist die sinvollere und üblichere Methode?
Gruß Patrick


----------



## santacrews (29 April 2019)

Also zum Thema Ausfallsicherheit denke ich nicht, dass sich die Steuerung so schnell mal verabschiedet. Und ein Misch Masch von "WENN mal die Steuerung ausfällt, kann ich immer noch alles von Hand machen" treibt die Kosten und den Aufwand immens in die Höhe. 

Dennoch empfehle ich für den ein oder anderen Raum (z.B. dort, wo die Steuerung verbaut ist) diese kleinen Relais mit Handschaltung: Phoenix Contact 2909667 



Aufpreis ist nicht sehr hoch.
Gibts vielleicht auch noch von anderen Herstellern

Damit sitzt man nicht komplett im Dunkeln, wenn man mal was in die CPU spielt und sie danach nicht mehr starten will


----------



## Fabpicard (29 April 2019)

santacrews schrieb:


> Aufpreis ist nicht sehr hoch.



Coole Idee, die hatte ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm 

Könnte man bei meiner Lösung auch leicht umrüsten, weil gleicher Relaisgehäusetyp 

Aber bei gut 5€ das Stück für ein einzelnes Steckrelais... Dafür hab ich überall noch Steckdosen die immer gehen oder sich per Hand einschalten lassen. (der nicht mehr benötigte LED-Baustrahler kommt dann eh in den Technikraum für Notfälle)

@marsmännchen: Ich hab das bei mir hauptsächlich wegen der Menge der Relais und dem Platzbedarf so entschieden 
DMX? Wers mag, für den Heimbereich nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl... Ich hab in jeden Raum ein 5x1,5 für Licht liegen. aktuell 1/2/3 geschaltete Lampen oder später einmal auch Ausreichend wenn man auf DALI gehen will. Versorgung dann 230VAC oder 24VDC in den Raum und Dalibus mit drüber... Die "Controller" dann dort in die Zwischendecke...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## ADS_0x1 (29 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt auch Geräte, die das alles in einem haben:

Finder 19.21:




Anhang anzeigen IB1921DE.pdf


Auto - an - aus und Rückmeldung.

Kostet halt ~20 Euro, ist damit aber noch günstiger als ein Eltako mit ~30 Euro. Das einzige, was mich an den Dingern stört: Der A3 (SPS Schalteingang) liegt auf der gleichen Seite direkt neben dem 11 (COM) der 230 V-Ebene...


----------



## marsmännchen (29 April 2019)

Nette sache das Finderrelais. Aber Die 10 Ampere würden mich stören bei Steckdosen. Und der Preis...


----------



## marsmännchen (29 April 2019)

@Fabpicard
Verstehe, für Dali also 5x1,5 L,N,PE und 2 Data. Muss mal schauen, ich glaub bei DMX würde man sogar eigene Kabel für den Bus brauchen.Mit gewisser Impendanz oder so.
Na da muss ich mich jedenfalls noch Informieren.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (29 April 2019)

Also für Steckdosen finde ich das totalen Quatsch mit der Handschaltung. 
Was hängt man denn an eine schaltbare Steckdose? Ich habe da eine Stehlampe und den Weihnachtsbaum dran. 

Alles, was so "Spielkram" ist und geschaltet wird (sprich: Ich kann auch im Haus normal leben, wenn das Ding nicht funktioniert), schalte ich mit "normalen" Koppelrelais, in meinem Falle sind das Finder 4C.01.9.024.0050, die bekommt man bei eBay auch mal für unter 10 Euro und haben auch so ne "Notfall-Handfunktion", mit der man das Ding dauerhaft auf 0 oder 1 setzen kann. Notfalls muss ich halt im Schaltschrank das Ding (wenn wir über eine Steckdose reden) auf Dauerphase legen.

Die 10 A reichen auch für "normales" Licht aus.

Viele Grüße!

Edit: Ich seh gerade, dass es bei Völkner die Dinger mit Push-In für unter 10 € gibt, das wären dann die 4C.P1.9.024.0050 - die kosteten damals über 20 Euro und daher für mich total uninteressant.


----------



## Fabpicard (30 April 2019)

@ADS:
Ich glaub du verstehst da etwas ganz falsch...

Dein Finder hat nur die erwähnten 10 Ampere. Hängst du da Steckdosen dran, dann MUSS diese nach VDE mit max B10 abgesichert werden. Dann schau dir mal den Preisunterschied für die LS-Automaten B10 und B16 an...

Licht hab ich bei mir nur mit B6 abgesichert, obwohl ich nirgends mehr als 1kW dran hab... Da reichen dann auch alle normalen Koppelrelais...

Dann hat dein Ding zwar einen Rückmeldekontakt, aber nur für die Funktion "ich bin auf Automatik" die Info braucht man im Haus nun wirklich nicht auf der SPS...

Und was man so alles an geschaltete Steckdosen hängt? Na mal fast alles, was unnötigen Standby-Verbrauch hat. Angefangen bei Fernsehern über PC und Monitor und ja ich lass später auch die dumme Mikrowelle darüber laufen, denn auch die braucht nicht Tagelang ohne etwas sinnvolles zu tun rumleuchten und mein Geld verbrauchen 
(Zuletzt: dein Vorschlag ist auch nur Monostabil, verbraucht also immer Strom wenn es an sein soll)


Bei mir:
Die ABB E290-16-20/48 kosten mich 16,20€ haben 16A und sind Bistabil und 2 potentialfreie Kontakte... Genau das was man braucht für Steckdosen...
Und die RIF-0-RPT-24DC/ 1 für ganze 4,80€ das Stück, völlig ausreichend für Beleuchtung und mit einem wahnwitzigen Leistungsverbrauch von rund 220mW...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## ADS_0x1 (30 April 2019)

Hi Fabsi,

hab ich schon verstanden, keine Panik 
Das mit der Absicherung ist vollkommen richtig, darüber habe ich keinen Ton verloren. Ich habe das Licht ebenfalls so abgesichert, meine Rollläden / Raffstoren genauso (da habe ich allerdings auch andere Leitungen verlegt).
Bei Licht sollte man dennoch nicht die "einfachen" Steckrelais nehmen, zumindest habe ich mit den kleinen von Phoenix Contact die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese bei meinen LED Einbauspots auch manchmal kleben bleiben. 

Rückmeldekontakt der Finder - vollkommen richtig, geben nur wider, ob Automatik aktiv ist. Bei den von dir genannten fragst du dann über den zweiten Potentialfreien Kontakt den Zustand des Stromstoßschalters ab, sprich ob geschaltet oder nicht (und erreichst so auch Synchronität zur Steuerung)?




Du schaltest dann mit 24 V und die Rückmeldung ist 24 V oder 230 V?  Ich habe jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts im Datenblatt gefunden, aber darf man das? Persönlich habe ich die Finder Koppelrelais genommen, weil ich da ne sichere Trennung bei den Kontakten habe (unten 24 V, oben 230 V) und so auch die Leitungen der verschiedenen Spannungen separat verlegen kann. Dafür fehlt mir dann halt die Rückmeldung, ob das Relais nun an- bzw. abgeschaltet hat. Habe ich damals für mich als nicht notwendig evaluiert.

Falls das nun falsch rüberkommt, ich möchte dich damit nicht angreifen oder so, sondern frage interessiert und möchte auch rüberbringen, warum ich das anders gemacht habe. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Fabpicard (30 April 2019)

Hand-0-Auto oder Aus-Auto-Ein Relais sind meist dort in der Industrie in Verwendung, wenn man weit abgelegene Anlagen hat wie Pumpwerke beispielsweise.
Da kann der "Schlosser" bei einer Störung am WE halt eben eine Pumpe auf Hand stellen um die zu sperren oder oder... Dafür kann man in der Zentrale dann sehen, ob er beim Abmelden von der Anlage doch vergessen hat, etwas wieder zurück zu schalten 

Klar, bleibt ein Relais kleben, bleibt das Licht eben an und die Steuerung weiß das nicht. Aber es ist ja ein Wohnhaus 
(und sooo oft fällt eine SPS nicht aus, das kein Licht mehr an geht... Vielleicht besorge ich mir tatsächlich mal ne Hand voll von den Finder-Relais mit Handschaltung für Flur o.ä.)

Die ABB von mir sind die 2 NO Version, anders als bei dir abgebildet. Also schalten mit 24V und 1 Kontakt als Stellungsrückmeldung mit 24V an die SPS. Der zweite Kontakt dann mit 230V/16A für die Steckdosenkreise.
Natürlich darf man das auch, sind ja potentialfrei getrennte Kontakte 


Ach als Angriff hab ich das nicht gesehen, es muss immer jeder für sich die sinnigste Lösung finden. Ich hab mich bei mir für die Koppelrelais-Lösung entschieden, weil ich in ein paar Jahren wenn der Rest hier abgearbeitet ist, die ohne Tränen im Geldbeutel einfach rauswerfen/deaktivieren kann wenn ich einzelne Kreise oder alles nach und nach auf DALI umrüsten sollte. Und auch wenn deren Ausschnitt vertikal ein wenig größer als normale Verteilereinbaugeräte sind, kann man die Steckrelais noch bei aufgesetzter Abdeckung tauschen und es sieht nicht sche*** aus 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (7 Mai 2019)

Hallo 

Ich würde alle Ein- und Ausgänge über die SPS nehmen, ob du sie einmal brauchst oder nicht.
Ich habe es mit 750-1500 mit 704-5004 und 750-1400 mit 289-614 gemacht.

Mittlerweile habe ich mehr Funktionen als ich am Anfang gedacht habe programmiert.
und ohne die konsequente Umsetzung aller Ein- und Ausgänge über die SPS zu führen würde ich mich mittlerweile sehr ärgern.
z.B. Ein Alles aus Taster bei der Haustüre oder Szenen im Wohnzimmer usw.

Ich denke die SPS ist fast so zuverlässig wie eine konventionelle Installation (mit ähnlichen Funktionen).
Und zur Sicherheit kannst du dir noch einige DI und Do Karten als Reserve in den Schrank legen, und um ganz vorsichtig zu sein noch ein Programmierter Controller.


----------

